# Slin use post post workout



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Im looking into using slin/gh post post workout (also i am going to use with breakfast but im clear on that already)

So ive read that you can you it this way.

1) breakfast with slin/gh

2) meal

3) meal

4) meal

5) pre workout drink

6) intra drink while TRAINING

7) Post workout shake straight after training

8) 30-40 mins after training solid carb/pro fats meal with slin/gh shot.

9) pre bed carb(dont normally have carbs hear but will add if slin is been used)/pro/fats meal

I train after work so can between 5-7pm before i get in gym, i understand i need to leave 3-4 hours after shot before going to sleep, so i would decide on each day if to take the post post training slin/gh shot depending on time.

Look ok?

10g carbs per 1iu slin, starting at 2iu's to see how i go.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

10g per slin is a good starter dose, just be sure you are using fast acting slin like novarapid/humalog kwik. Prepare you slin shakes (whey iso + dextrose) BEFORE you take the slin, then 10 minutes later have your slin shake, eat 1 hour later, protein + complex carbs - keeping fats to a minimum. It is essential to use a blood glucose reader around your slin shots, shakes and meals. So you can avoid being hypo and help dial in your carb intake.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

littledaz said:


> Im looking into using slin/gh post post workout (also i am going to use with breakfast but im clear on that already)
> 
> So ive read that you can you it this way.
> 
> ...


ive experimented a lot with slin mate,and i would suggest only do it after training,and get ready to eat like a horse within next few hours,gains come quick but watch the fat intake as you will pile it on in wrong way if your not carefuhow much you weigh?and bodyfat?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^7.5g creatine? very accurate lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

slin is awful and very dangerous if nott diabetic, whgen i was on it i felt sick as fcuk all day and night, dizzy when working out, fainting for no reason at all, ill gladly say ill touch the stuff again, gh and anabolics is enough imo.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

@ conscript what do you mean slin shakes? I was planning on taking the slin/gh on finishing the meal ive eaten. Im planning on getting blood glucose reader and checking my reading as they are now, i dont plan on taking slin for another 4-5 months ive just doing my research and have been for a month or so i know slin is not to be messed with, i have a family member with type 1 diabetes and i know what happens when he messes up.

@ shotgun so you are suggesting to me that i dont use slin/gh on the breakfast meal? If so whats the reason?

@ Empire boy i dont think ill be going near 10iu's for a while. My idea was to add slin in but keep my carbs as they are for now as breakfast and post post meal has 80g carbs so wont be up at 8iu's soon then adjust as i go. So you take your slin then have another meal two hours after your slin shot (thats for the second wave isnt it?) then im a bit confused how you have wrote out your protocol.

Also can someone point me in the direction of some information about when i should be checking my blood glucose levels and what i should do about them, i want to start checking them now so ive got some base data to work from.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Would you guys recommend to use Creatine when you use slin? I believe it transports it with nutrients much easier than without using slin


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> slin is awful and very dangerous if nott diabetic, whgen i was on it i felt sick as fcuk all day and night, dizzy when working out, fainting for no reason at all, ill gladly say ill touch the stuff again, gh and anabolics is enough imo.


Ive read comments like you are saying before, i feel i need to try step up my game if i want to compete at my best.

I am already on gh, used igf,g6 and all most aas but i must admit not at massive levels maybe 1.5g total ew.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Would you guys recommend to use Creatine when you use slin? I believe it transports it with nutrients much easier than without using slin


Yup


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

conscript - bit confused from what you have put. I was planning on eating my meal with the carbs calculated then taking the slin/gh shot on finishing the meal but you say take my slin/gh shot wait 10 mins have a shake then 1 hour after eat my solid meal (breakfast) sounds different to what ive been reading.

Im planning on getting a bg reader to check my base levels but i have not read up when i should be taking my readings and what to do with them.

shotgun - so your suggestion is to only use slin/gh post post workout only and leave breakfast shot out?

empire boy - bit confused by your protocol. Take shot then eat 2 hours after, then when does the dextrose drink get consumed?

I did another post but it said it had to be checked by the mods is that because i used the @ symbol?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm looking to do a timed keto in the new year, and after my workout i'll be having carbs, creatine and maybe 2iu HGH (as well as 3iu 1st thing before fasted cardio) what else would be of benefit to take with my post workout meal / slin shot & HGH? Not sure if having the 2iu with the slin will be better than just taking 5iu pre cardio 4x a week as i don't want to be a pin cushion


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Yes to what? Use creatine or you believe it transports it with nutrients much easier than w/o using slin?


Yup to the whole lot.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Where do my post go? is it because im using the 'at' symbol they need to be checked by a mod?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I think, and this is just from limited reading lately, you want to inject the HGH (or peptides) 30min before the 'slin. I think, again, I think after that time GH will have caused a spike in IGF (which is made in the liver) then you add the 'slin, which also stimulate IGF release? and since you want to slam carbs rather quickly after 'slin, you don't want to impede any work the HGH might still be doing to increase IGF levels...So staggered this way should bring a pretty good influx of natty IGF-1, which is good...I think this right, anybody can correct this if its wrong!
> 
> Also, does the 'slin work to also get the IGF to muscles faster? OR does 'slin have nothing to do with the transport of IGF?


Sounds good because i sometimes wait 30 mins after my carb meal before slin, so natty slin is released to handle the meal. From reading i have read that if you slam in say 5iu slin with the meal, the body just wont produce it's own for that meal so you just replace it with fake stuff


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Yeah, that makes sense...you want the exogenous 'slin in amounts the body could not produce during carb/protein 'rush' or at times it wouldn't, or stop making 'slin...good idea.


I'll have 4 weights days each week and these days will also be cardio days like this:

Wake HGH then fasted cardio - no carbs until 5pm (40g fast carbs) - 5:30 weights - 7:00 60g carbs (maybe hgh) 7:30 5iu slin

The carb meals will be timed around little fat, my aims are to get real lean but whilst looking full and adding some mass

Friday and Saturday i will just eat as i please, but sunday (v low carbs 20g) and then Mon - Thurs this protocol


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I think that's it m8. How did you come up with that?


Because i did 2 posts with the (at) symbol and they have not showed so i assumed that the website will assume i am trying to put a link to a website.

BTT Ive been reading pscarbs thread on "methods ive used" and he suggests taking gh/slin in the same shot PWO but you seem to be suggesting to do them in two different shots??

The reason i wanted to move the shot to post post workout was from advice i have been given from another member of a forum and thats how he does it, i agree maybe if you slin alone is taken with the meal it will make the body not produce its own slin.

So its the slin use like gh everyone has a different take on the best way??? I assumed slin would have a very set protocol.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive cut this from your second link.

Humalog - Workout days only

8IU's immediately post workout, intramuscular

Immediately after Humalog injection - do the following

Injection + 5 minutes - drink shake with 10g glutamine / 10g creatine / 55g dextrose

Injection + 15 minutes - drink shake with 80g of whey protein in water

Injection + 60 - 75 minutes - eat a protein / carb meal with 40-50g of protein, 40-50g of carbs, NO FATS

Avoid fats for 2-3 hours for Humalog IM, 3-4 hours for Humalog sub-q, 4-5 hours for Humulin-R.

If you run it that way, could you not just make one drink with the whey, dextrose, glutamine,creatine,dextrose in and have that 10 mins after taking the slin shot? Does this protocol change with the fact that i want to add gh to the slin???


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Would you guys recommend to use Creatine when you use slin? I believe it transports it with nutrients much easier than without using slin


little known secret... creatine only worth taking with 'slin...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> little known secret... creatine only worth taking with 'slin...


I've read that before somewhere! Years ago! That's why I never bothered with it lol


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Empire boy i was trying to workout why my post are not showing on the forum and i assumed it was because i was using that symbol.

Thanks for the info but your logic for me seems to go against what i have already read (only been researching this one month so far so dont take offence by my comments), ill set out the info ive read.

1) train, post workout shake with slin/gh shot, 90 mins later eat solid meal with little fats

2) train, post workout shake, 40 mins later solid meal with little fats slin/gh shot, then another meal after that with carbs again.

3) (your version if i understand it correctly) train, gh shot, 30 mins later slin shot with 'slin shake, then i assume you suggest a solid meal after that.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

IMO i'd be taking 10iu slin prewo with around 70-80g vitago, 10-15g BCAA. I'll train sipping 30g BCAA and then isolate shake with 35-50g vitargo postworkout with isolate and HGH. Can't really get any more anabolic IME. You gotta know how you respond to slin tho!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Not sure why you want to run slin afterwards if you aren't looking to get bigger?


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks papa ive read that way too.

Empire boy can you give me your comments on my post at todays 12:35 im interested on you opinion.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Not sure why you want to run slin afterwards if you aren't looking to get bigger?


Of course he does! Everyone does!


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> IMO i'd be taking 10iu slin prewo with around 70-80g vitago, 10-15g BCAA. I'll train sipping 30g BCAA and then isolate shake with 35-50g vitargo postworkout with isolate and HGH. Can't really get any more anabolic IME. You gotta know how you respond to slin tho!


Very true papa im to sensitive to use it pre even with Vitargo and dex and a full stomach post just suites me better


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

thoon said:


> Very true papa im to sensitive to use it pre even with Vitargo and dex and a full stomach post just suites me better


Agreed - you do need to know if you are sensitive to it. No muscle is worth dying over if you are super sensitive to it.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

thoon said:


> Very true papa im to sensitive to use it pre even with Vitargo and dex and a full stomach post just suites me better


Thanks for the info thoon.

Its wannabebigger from muscletalk, just joined this forum after the slin info link you give me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> NO! Honest. I don't want to be bigger, I want to be stronger...I need to awaken all those muscle fibres!! And 'slin and GH are some good places to start...along with lifting a bunch of heavy sh1t.


Don't give me that EB! you wanna be a ripped 250lb bodybuilder!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ill be using my slin properly for the first time post workout only i think. I had it with meal 1 yesterday and trained 45 minutes after and i felt terribly weak and ruined the workout. Had 6 iu with 600ml of orange jusice which is 60g sugars and 50g whey. Had to sip orange juice throughout the workout as got light headed, is this not an ok source for the sugar? If not ill purchase more dextrose.

Ill be using 3iu gh pre morning cardio.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Insulin Pre workout is the way to use it IMO.

Just makes perfect sense.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

hilly said:


> Insulin Pre workout is the way to use it IMO.
> 
> Just makes perfect sense.


Hilly can you give me some more info to why its better.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hilly said:


> Insulin Pre workout is the way to use it IMO.
> 
> Just makes perfect sense.


hmmm... if you take 3x shots a day, and workout in the evening, then you're pretty full, muscle glycogen wise anyway, I don't see the advantage of pre-workout... and if one of the shots is post workout, you really cram the worked muscle full of nutrients, protein included...

If you're going to do pre-workout, then the regularly accepted 10g/carbs per iu is prob not quite right... you prob need a touch more, split between simple/complex 60/40, and.. you need a BCAA/amino/carb drink through the workout... and another after..

for me, taking pre-workout induces to many excess carb cals... and overall fat gain compared to post-workout as a result..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I have no experience pre WO, but I do find I am not hungry like some people report so far with a PWO protocol..the shake after shot fills me up...and then one hour I have a hard time choking down my sweet potato and tuna, and then again at 2 hours. 3 hours I gag some oats and whey down, and throughout the 4 hours I sip on protein water...after the window, I am just tired and have no desire to eat...PWO also makes sense for the reasons above as well...overall, its just a pretty powerful hormone...


true.. very powerful. and agree about the solid food, I just do shakes instead of food until 3hours..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> this is a good idea...its hard to choke food down 1 hour in especially. I might try this, I assume 1 hours and 2 hours shake should be mostly low GI oats with a % of dextrose?
> 
> 200 grams of tuna and sweet potato x 2 (1 hour and 2 hour)....shake after the 10ui shot for me is 60 dex 100 whey (with skim milk, 200ml, so another 10 carbs and 100ml egg white, with 300ml of water, of course creatine, bcaa etc...), 3 hours I do 20 grams oats 40 grams whey, this has kept me bang in the 5-6 spot. Had to pop a couple gluco tabs when I was playing in the 5 range.
> 
> What is your mix post shot, 1 hour, 2 hour?


post shot, I do 70% simple carbs, 30% complex; 1 hour i do either 30% simple/70 complex, or all complex depending on my BG reading- it really can vary; at 3hours I have a solid meal, but for me thats protein and trace carbs.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> got it, and as you say thats you. But think I'll tinker with the liquids for first 3 hours...just bought 200 hundred test strips for £35 on fleabay!! So test away...


you're right.. there are general principles to follow, the rest is down to individual tinkering and thats what BG meters are for!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I got a contour usb meter for plugging in the pc and look at graphs. Not thinking of insulin yet though but it is interesting but maybe a bit obsessive at times.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> hmmm... if you take 3x shots a day, and workout in the evening, then you're pretty full, muscle glycogen wise anyway, I don't see the advantage of pre-workout... and if one of the shots is post workout, you really cram the worked muscle full of nutrients, protein included...
> 
> If you're going to do pre-workout, then the regularly accepted 10g/carbs per iu is prob not quite right... you prob need a touch more, split between simple/complex 60/40, and.. you need a BCAA/amino/carb drink through the workout... and another after..
> 
> for me, taking pre-workout induces to many excess carb cals... and overall fat gain compared to post-workout as a result..


Well I've no need to dose skin 3 x a day that's for sure.

The amount of carbs depends on the workout type but I can shoot 5iu slin and 50g dex will cover me for all workouts. I keep lucizadr tabs in bag just incase.

Why does it make sense?

Well slin is anti catabolic. I cnt think of a time when this is more useful that during training

It increases while body pro synthesis.

Increases blood flow which means more nutrients. So shuttles those aminos around just great while ure training.

Increases the uptake of certain amino acids.

Why would I just want these things to start pwo?? Plus an increase in igf as already mentioned.

Then come home bang ure peps of gh and boom ure primed to grow and only have to stay low fat for a couple more hours.

Pwo just doesn't cut it IMO.

But I barely use slin. To push thru the odd plateau. I'm saving it for when I'm trying to move to the mr 100. Currently moving to the mr90.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info hilly, im just getting different protocol pscarb suggest post workout gh/slin together you suggest slin pre workout then gh postwork out, it reminds me of when i started looking in gh, everyone had a different way of doing it and each said it was the best way.

Thanks again


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

For me slin is one to be very careful with hence why i am/will be doing research on this for 4 months before i start on it, i think too many people jump on slin at 10iu's then have a bad time on it then slag it off as been a bad med.

IMO start out slow with low dose at the right timings followed by the right amount of carbs.

For me i think i will follow pscarbs protocol for pwo slin use.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

tha right wa works for some want work for others personally i tried pre w/o this time round found it awsome felt nice full vascular and stronger i would have carb/protein meal about 1.5 hour before then pin slin bout 8-10 iu then have p/w/o shake with fast acting complex carbs with bcaa/glut/creatine/ and 50g protein,then go to gym have intro drink with carbs/bcaa/glu/creatine! and always had lucazade handy or flapjack just be sfe side but never needed it!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

littledaz said:


> For me slin is one to be very careful with hence why i am/will be doing research on this for 4 months before i start on it, i think too many people jump on slin at 10iu's then have a bad time on it then slag it off as been a bad med.
> 
> IMO start out slow with low dose at the right timings followed by the right amount of carbs.
> 
> For me i think i will follow pscarbs protocol for pwo slin use.


you can do 3iu without carbs (common keto diet trick, 3iu every 4hours, for 3-4 shots, after the carb-up day to get into keto fast) so low dose 'slin is just a waste of your insulin sensitivity..... start at 7iu at least...


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

littledaz said:


> For me slin is one to be very careful with hence why i am/will be doing research on this for 4 months before i start on it, i think too many people jump on slin at 10iu's then have a bad time on it then slag it off as been a bad med.
> 
> IMO start out slow with low dose at the right timings followed by the right amount of carbs.
> 
> For me i think i will follow pscarbs protocol for pwo slin use.


Hi mate hows it going ,,, at least you are arming yourself with enough info before you start .

Ausbuilt although i agree with you that 3iu is a waist unless going in to keto for me starting low i think 4iu when i first started using slin ,i was pooping it nerves were running high and i had read so much crap on the net on how you can die just from this dose just pining that amount was a good starting dose.

After jabbing i thought wtf was all the hype about took me a week to up it slowly to 8iu two weeks to 10 iu


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Its going good thoon, come over here to do some more research didnt know id bump into you.

Yeah as we have talked about 4iu's is where i would start at with maybe 4iu's GH, then see how i react and like you say let the nerves go away.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> you can do 3iu without carbs (common keto diet trick, 3iu every 4hours, for 3-4 shots, after the carb-up day to get into keto fast) so low dose 'slin is just a waste of your insulin sensitivity..... start at 7iu at least...


Thanks for that info mate, not shy to say that another thing i didnt know.


----------

